

MIT and the Constant Robotic Gardeners - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/04/14/mit-and-the-constant-robotic-gardeners/

======
ph0rque
I believe this article talks about a class at MIT that I submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=503439>

Any startups thinking of commercializing this?

------
mitko
What these guys did is amazing because they did it for a semester with about
10-15 students.

I was able to see that first hand because I was working in the same lounge
until they took over it :)

So the start-up cost shouldn't be very-very high. Yes, it will require some
initial funding but it might produce a lot of value later by enhancing the
agriculture.

------
streety
There could definitely be a market here for 'plant-sitting' while owners are
on holiday.

